# Phrag. besseae 'Peru'



## tomkalina (Dec 24, 2020)

One of our best unawarded Phrag. besseae clones; This one came originally from the late Dr. G.R. Clements collection in 1990 and always seems to reward us with a bloom at Christmas. From all of us at Fox Valley to all our Slippertalk friends, we wish you a Merry Christmas. Stay safe and pray for Peace.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh my, such a shocking Chinese red. I've been a bit depressed today and that
Phrag. made me smile.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 24, 2020)

Brilliant flower. Thanks for the holiday wishes!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice form. Is it a climber? (No since it grows in a tray?)


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 25, 2020)

Not a climber and we'll try tray culture with it next spring. The problem is, I have very little room in my greenhouse and 10 x 20 trays take up a lot of room, so not every Phrag. besseae gets a tray. We can usually get two or three plants in a tray assuming they're the same clone, but they grow so big with tray culture. Just got in a bunch of 8 inch diam. azalea pots to see if we can replicate the growth we get in trays with something that has a smaller foot-print.


----------



## KateL (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Tom, and all of you delightful Phrag fans out there!
Kate


----------



## PeteM (Dec 26, 2020)

abax said:


> Oh my, such a shocking Chinese red. I've been a bit depressed today and that
> Phrag. made me smile.


Cheer up!!! The growing season is close


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Dec 26, 2020)

My favorite species all the time. This is my recently in bloom Phrag. besseae 'Z6777'


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 26, 2020)

The parental clonal names of the Z 6777 sib cross were 'Big Bob' and 'Colossal'. The breeding originated at the now defunct Orchid Zone.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow stunning!
David


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2020)

Lovely red!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2020)

Yay, besseae. I have room Tom!!


----------

